# mac/pc home network



## abcowan (Dec 28, 2001)

hi all-
just got a new iBook G3 900 w/ AirPort card installed (running OS 10.3). I also got a NetGear wireless router and connected it with my old desktop PC (running Windows 98) in hopes of creating a wireless home network. My net access works great through the iBook, but i can't get it to recognize the PC so I can share documents from the PC on to the Mac. 
I enabled file and print sharing under Windows Networking, but to no avail. When i go to the Finder on the Mac and click "Networks" it just shows the local hard drive. Does anybody have any ideas about what I can do to make this work? I am new to Macs and networking, so I'm stumbling around in the dark here.
Any help is much appreciated.

Aaron Cowan


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't really know anything much about pcs........... I have two macs networked together at home, but someone else set those up for me.
I do know that with mine, one is setup as the server and the other is a guest. They each have a "Shared File" folder on the desktop. I drag something in one and it shows up in the other. Appletalk has to be active.
Don't know much about OSX either. Is there still a chooser, under the apple menu? If so, click there, and if you see an "appleshare" icon, double click that and see how that's setup. You may have to do some setting up in the appleshare there.........
Sorry I don't know more about this. Maybe one of the things I mentioned will help a little.
Good luck!


----------



## the_emily (May 9, 2003)

In System Prefs, choose "Sharing". I am not sure of the exact settings you'll need, but Sharing is how you can make changes.

If you have the correct Sharing options chosen, you should be able to go to the Finder, hit Apple-K, and enter the IP address of the Windows PC to connect to it and mount it on your desktop as a hard drive.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi abcowan:

On your Mac - Click System Preferences/Sharing/Services -- check the services you want enabled.

On your PC - Enable File/Printer Sharing; Share what folders you want to access on your Mac.

A quick way to connect is on the PC click Start/Run type in *winipcfg* and get the IP address of your PC. Then on your Mac click *Go* then *Connect to server* and type in the address field *smb//:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/*, where the X's are your PC's IP address. You can then select a share (folder) to mount. You will only be able to access folder's you have shared.

Good luck!


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

If you need to go PC to Mac you may want to check out a piece of software called "TSS Talk" by Thursby software. But what everyone else has said it totally accurate for going Mac to PC.


----------

